# enroute's vehicle hijacked



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Was that it on Oz and James wine tour of California last night, or have they built more than one Monaco Dynasty?


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

No, ours is a Diplomat, which is 2 models further down the Monaco food chain from the Dynasty. The Dynasty is quite popular in the States, but Travelworld haven't sold any over here for a while. 

How are things in Hampshire? We haven't been back since the Warren Farm Rally. We've been up north, where it's been drier.
Graeme


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello Graeme, thought this would catch your eye. Some vehicle whatever the model, yet I like the fact that no HGV is required across the pond to drive the beast. You're alright though.
Weather wise, we had a crap day yesterday, but watching Match of the Day last night, the Midlands and North had a lovely day, depending on results from one point of view.
Nice to hear from you and if you're passing Hampshire let's know...as long as you keep on going!


----------

